# babies first pics



## AJR (Jul 19, 2014)

Finally got some pics of the babies I think there both gonna be w/f. All the genetics is foreign to me but the parents are both whit faced.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

The birdies look lovely, and the pictures made me smile. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yup, they're both whiteface. That's indicated by the white down. And since both parents are visual WF's, they will only produce WF babies. 

They look nice and healthy  you and the parents have done a great job!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Adorable  x


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So cute ! Thanks for sharing . It looks like the one on the left in the 2nd and 3rd picture could possible be a pied whiteface


----------



## AJR (Jul 19, 2014)

my African grey likes the left over formula...lol


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Baby cockatiels are the cutest birds!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable babies!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwwh!


----------



## NotAfraidEver (Jun 26, 2014)

So very cute! I love little babies!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

The last one is precious


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Awe! Now I'm really missing my babies! Two looked just like yours both WF and I had two WF Lutino babies. Nothing cuter than tiel babies. And they are so fun to watch when they get old enough to play.


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Adorable babies! They look so cute. Thanks for posting.


----------

